# Cream Cheese and Kong Toy



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it safe to give my puppy cream cheese in her Kong Toy? I'm trying to figure out what I could stuff it with.

Anyone have any puppy Kong recipes?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Isn't a Kong a little bit big for a Chi? Mine like the littlest Orka's and smallest nylabone...


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

The tiny kong is actually great! I break up her veggie bones and stuff a piece in there and it keeps her entertained for quite a while. A lot of people put peanut butter in them and freeze it. Just make sure you use peanut butter that's safe for them.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Dairy would not be a good choice, I'd say.
I'm sure you'll get plenty of ideas from people here that do use them.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh honey I wouldn't do cream cheese. Like Tricia said, peanut butter is awesome. My chew and dig until they are fed up with it and then they're done. I have the smallest kong and it's a great size for mine. Good luck.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Guess I have to get them Kong's for their birthday 
I don't want my little ones to miss out on Peanut Butter!


----------



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes I've got the Kong Toy for small breed puppies. What type of Peanut Butter could I use? Just any type?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

When I have to crate Jazz for a while, I'll fill her kong with her kibble. It keeps her nutrition up while I'm gone, plus she has to work a bit to get the food out of it which keeps her busy. 

I'd be interested in knowing what the "right" kind of Peanut butter is, too. The couple times I tried it with Tango, it gave him the runs. I used PB from the health food store, nothing in it but peanuts and a touch of oil. I tried almond butter too, same result.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

In the foster and smith catalogue they sell squirt canisters of flavored pastes to fill the particccccccular size kong y buy. It is very satisfying and long lasting.Good luck

Vicki


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

MangosMama said:


> Yes I've got the Kong Toy for small breed puppies. What type of Peanut Butter could I use? Just any type?


I like the petite Kong toy. As of yet, I've only filled them with the treat they sell for them.

I'm also curious as to what type is safe for them. *Tricia* said to make sure it's safe but I'm clueless as to what brand. 

vviccles1 said the Foster and Smith catalogue has some cannisters of flavored paste but I've not found them. If you do, please post the link of the page they're on.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/dog-supplies/pr/c/3307


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

From what I've read, organic peanut butter is the safest to give to pets -- sugars are not good


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I never buy peanut butter but do most stores carry organic or do I have to go to a natural health food store? Wouldn't peanut butter give them softer poop? Maybe small quantities are okay?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Around here, you can get organic at regular grocery stores. You only want to give any types of treats in moderation -- they all contain fats.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I put one of his treat biscuits in his kong, he goes crazy for it, keeps him entertained. I start to feel sorry for him though, cause he gets frustrated cause he can't get it out. He does eventually though!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Rosa and Willy don't bother with the Kong really, though I have only put "boring" kibble in it lol Maybe I will try a paste. Luna is a piglet and I know she would dig like mad for some food LOL!! I just have never bought anything like the paste or put peanut butter in it cuz it sounds sooooo messy


----------

